# Doe killing other mice?



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I sold 3 does and 2 bucks all between 6-8 weeks old about 5 weeks ago. Since then 1of the does has been suspected of killing a buck and another doe (her sister) that have been housed with her. She has constantly had access to food and water during this time. The only injuries inflicted appear to be at the back of the neck. I know it's possible that they might be passing away and she is simply eating them, but i also can't rule out the possibility that she is aggressive. Aggression isn't something I've encountered in any of my mice (other then adult bucks toward one another) before.
Has anyone experienced something similar? What if any was the underlining cause?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My only personal experience with mice intentionally killing other mice was a 4 month old doe killing a 2-3 week old. I always introduce litters (along with Mum, obviously) to a group at that age. I saw it happen, and immediately removed her; I will not tolerate aggression in my mice. I can't tell you the cause. Some mice just go crazy. I've read about others with an insane mouse trying to or succesfully killing cage mates. The only thing you can do is put it to sleep. When it's that bad, you can't do anything to make her stop, and you don't want to breed on a mouse who's aggressive in any way, as they often pass it on to offspring.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know really....
I've never known anything like this in my mice. How is she with YOU? I can't imagine a doe being so crazed with other mice if she is fine with you. Does she seem crazed? I would tend to think that the mice are dying and she is eating them (without more info). Are there signs of fighting? Wounds on the doe who is aggressive? It's hard to imagine that a fight to the death has occurred without her receiving a bite/mark/wound.....


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

> I've never known anything like this in my mice. How is she with YOU? I can't imagine a doe being so crazed with other mice if she is fine with you. Does she seem crazed?


I dont know her behaviours I'm afraid. She left here at 8 weeks and at the time she was a sweet doe, a little shy but better then some of her sisters. 
I was not told if she had wounds on her or not, I'm assuming not as it should have been mentioned.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have seen things like this in my mousery in the past. There are a lot of different things that can cause a mousie to kill and/or eat other mousies. Sometimes there are multiple offenders among the group of does. Maybe it's like monkey see monkey do in a situation where one doe starts dominating behavior and others follow suit.

I have wondered on occasion about mousie mental illness. I'm sure it occurs, and it may be passed on to litters. I would try to identify the offender and either house her solo or PTS. I would not breed her, that's for sure.


----------

